# Rope burn! OW



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

So yesterday, my horse was kicking at flies and she got her back leg hooked over her lead rope (she was tied while I went to grab my tack) and she flipped herself over and got stuck. Luckily my instructor's husband unhooked her for me. 
So glad she wasn't seriously hurt. All she got was rope burn right under her fetlock.
I hosed it off and put neosporin on it. Is there anything else that's good for rope burn?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope, sure there isn't! Glad she is okay though.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Me too. There have been so many instances where it's amazing that she really didn't hurt herself


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Rope burns behind the fetlocks can be really nasty. Don't think that the care is over, you need to keep a close eye on it, keep it super clean, watch for proud flesh and let it heal from the inside out.

Good luck!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

so even though it's not bleeding, there's just no hair it's still going to scar :O


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

This exact same thing happened to a horse at the place I board. The rope burn was very nasty, got infected, and the poor little guy (paso fino) is just now starting to walk soundly. It has been 4 weeks. He seemed to get lamer each day for a week afterwards...and at one point he couldnt even put any weight on it at all. 

He is almost healed now but it is amazing how bad a rope burn can be. Good luck!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

:OO should I not ride her till it heals?

I swear, she twisted her ankle a week before the last show, and now it's rope burn.
IT's a sign :O


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

If she isn't limping or lame in any way, it is probably fine to ride her. The paso was totally lame the day after.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Rope burns usually do not bleed, they "Weep" fluid. They have a tendancy to look healed then when they walk on, it breaks open. They have a real propensity to get infected expecially behind the fetlock. They can get crusty and nasty, in my opinion they can be some of the nastiest wounds. 

Just keep up on it, I would clean it every day with an iodine soap and a warm compress to keep it open and weepy, and to keep it from crusting over thus breaking open when he walks. As far as riding , I guess it depends on how deep the burn is. Just be careful with it, they are nasty!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Rope burns usually do not bleed, they "Weep" fluid. They have a tendancy to look healed then when they walk on, it breaks open. They have a real propensity to get infected expecially behind the fetlock. They can get crusty and nasty, in my opinion they can be some of the nastiest wounds.
> 
> Just keep up on it, I would clean it every day with an iodine soap and a warm compress to keep it open and weepy, and to keep it from crusting over thus breaking open when he walks. As far as riding , I guess it depends on how deep the burn is. Just be careful with it, they are nasty!


thanks! I just read some stuff on them. If I can't make a compress, would i be okay if I just out lots of neosporin in it with some gauze and vet wrap?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't wrap it...


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm afraid to also. I'll take a picture tomorrow. I really don't think it's that bad, but I could be very wrong


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You do not want to wrap a burn. What I mean by a compress is take a wash cloth dipped in warm water an put a little mild soap on the cloth, work in to a bit of a lather and then press the cloth to the wound. The soap will help clean the wound and make the surface slippery to help break up any crusty stuff. Do that a few times, then start to gently wipe to get it clean and get all the crusty stuff away, and open the wound up, It could take some light scrubbing, you want that wound pink again. Then I would put some moist medicine on it, like neosporin ointment or furacin, nothing to dry it up for the first few days, stay away from the blue sprays. Then as it starts to look better, less weepy then you can start to dry it out.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------

